# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الرقية الشرعية كما يراها الإمام الألباني.

## اوس عبيدات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وجدت مقالا مفيدا للشيخ أحمد صالح الجبوري عن الرقية الشرعية عند الألباني رحمه الله فأحببت نقله إليكم 
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ
تعريفُ الرُّقى :
لغةً : الرُّقية العَوذَة ، قال رؤبة([1]) :
فما تَرَكا من عَوذَةٍ يَعرفانها     ولا رُقيَة إلا بِها رَقَياني
والجَمْعُ رُقى، وَتَقول : استَرقَيتُه فَرَقاني رُقيَةً فَهوَ راقٍ([2]).
والرُّقى نَوعانِ : رُقيةٌ مَشروعةٌ ، ورُقيةٌ مَمنوعَةٌ .
أما الرُّقيةُ المشروعةُ فَتَعريفُها اصطلاحاً : هي القراءةُ والنَّفثُ طَلَباً للشفاءِ والعافيةِ والبرءِ من الأسقامِ، سَواء كانت مِن القرآنِ الكريمِ أو مِن الأدعيةِ النبويَّةِ المأثورَةِ .
والأدلَّةُ على جَوازِها كَثيرةٌ :
منها : عَن عوفِ بنِ مالكٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : كنا نَرْقِي في الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَقُلْنَا: يا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ كَيْفَ تَرَى في ذلك؟ فَقال:
 ( اعْرِضُوا عَلَيَّ رُقَاكُمْ؛ لا بَأْسَ بِالرُّقَى ما لَم يَكُنْ فِيهِ شِرْكٌ ) ([3]).
ومنها : عن أَنَسٍ قال:
( رَخَّصَ رسول اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم  في الرُّقْيَةِ من الْعَيْنِ وَالْحُمَةِ([4]) وَالنَّمْلَةِ([5]) )([6]).
ومنها : عن جَابِر بن عبد اللَّهِ قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( من اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَنْفَعَ أَخَاهُ فَلْيَفْعَلْ )([7]).
ومنها : عَن عائِشةَ رضي الله عَنها قَالَت : (كانَ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَتعوَّذُ بِهذِهِ الكلماتِ: أذهِبِ البأسَ ربَّ الناسِ واشفِ وأنتَ الشافي لا شِفاءَ إلا شفاؤكَ شفاءً لا يغادِرُ سَقَماً، قالت: فلمَّا ثقُلَ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرضِهِ الذي ماتَ فيهِ ، أخذتُ بيدِهِ فجعلتُ أمسحُها وأقولُها، قالت : فنَزَعَ يدهُ من يدي وقالَ : اللهم اغفِر لي وألحِقني بالرفيقِ الأعلى ، قالت: فكانَ هذا آخرُ ما سمعتُ مِن كلامِهِ)([8]).


قالَ الشيخُ الألبانيُّ معلِّقاً على هذا الحديثِ :
(( وفي الحديثِ مَشروعيَّةُ تَرقِيَةِ المريضِ بِهذا الدُّعاءِ الشريفِ ، وذلكَ مِن العملِ بِقولِهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَن اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَنْفَعَ أَخَاهُ فَلْيَفْعَلْ )([9]). ))([10]).
وقد ذَكرَ الشيخُ الألبانيُّ – رحمه الله – حديثَ عائشةَ رضي الله عنها أنَّ رسول اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا وَامْرَأَةٌ تُعَالِجُهَا أَوْ تَرْقِيهَا فَقَالَ : ( عَالِجِيهَا بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ )([11])، فقالَ عَقِبَهُ:
(( وفي الحديثِ مَشروعيَّةُ الترقِيَةِ بِكتابِ الله تعالى ، وَنَحوه مِمَّا ثَبتَ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرُّقى،وأما غَيرُ ذلكَ مِن الرُّقى فلا تُشرَع ، لا سيَّما ما كانَ مِنها مكتوباً بالحروفِ المقطَّعةِ ، والرُّموزِ المغلَقَةِ ، التي لَيسَ لها مَعنى سَليمٌ ظاهرٌ ))([12]).
ويُشتَرطُ لجوازِ الرُّقيَةِ شُروطٌ ثَلاثةٌ([13]) :
الأولُ : أن لا يُعتَقَدَ أنَها تَنفعُ لِذاتـِها مِن دونِ الله، لأنَّ ذلك اعتقادٌ مُحرَّمٌ، بل هو شِركٌ، فالصحيحُ أن يُعْتَقَدَ أنَّها سَبَبٌ لا تَنفَعُ إلا بإذنِِ الله .
الثاني : أن لا تَكونَ فِيها مخالفةٌ شَرعيةٌ ، كما لو كانَ فيها دُعاءُ غيرِ الله ، أو استغاثةٌ بالجنِّ، فإنَّ ذلكَ حَرامٌ، بَل هو شِركٌ .
الثالثُ : أن تَكونَ مَفهومةً مَعلومةً، فإن كانت مِن جِنسِ الطلاسِمِ والشعوذَةِ وما لا يُفهَمُ فإنَّها لا تَجوزُ.
وأما الرُّقيةُ الممنوعةُ : فهي كُلُّ رُقيَةٍ لم تَتوفَّر فيها الشُّروطُ السَّابِقةُ ، فإنَّها مُحرَّمةٌ مَمنوعةٌ.

وقد ذَكَرَ الشيخُ الألبانيُّ أنواعاً للرقيةِ الممنوعةِ ، فقالَ رحِمه الله :
(( الرُّقى غير المشروعَةِ : وهي ما ليسَ من القرآنِ والسُّنةِ الصحيحةِ ، وهي التي جاءَ إطلاقُ لَفظِ الشِّركِ عَليها في غَيرِ ما حَديث،وَقَد يَكونُ الشِّركُ مُضمَراً في بَعضِ الكَلِماتِ الـمَجهُولَةِ المعنى ، أو مَرمُوزاً لَهُ بأحرُفٍ مُقَطَّعَةٍِ ، كما يُرى في بَعضِ الحُجُبِ الصادِرةِ مِن بَعضِ الدَجاجِلةِ ))([14]).
ثم ذَكَرَ الشيخُ الألبانيُّ نوعاً أخر مِن الرُّقى الممنوعةِ ، وهو ما يُسمُّونَهُ في الوقتِ الحاضِرِ بـ(الطبِّ الرَّوحاني) أو (التنويم المغناطيسي) ، فَقَالَ –رحمه الله- :
(( ومِن هذا القَبيلِ([15])مُعالَجةُ بَعضِ المتظاهرينَ بالصلاحِ للناسِ بِما يُسمُّونهُ بـ(الطبِّ الروحاني) ، سواء كانَ ذلكَ على الطَّريقةِ القَديمةِ من اتِّصالِهِ بِقَرينِهِ من الجنِّ ، كما كانوا عَلَيهِ في الجاهليَّةِ ، أو بِطَريقَةِ ما يُسمَّى اليومَ باستحضارِ الأرواحِ ، وَنَحوه عندي التنويمُ المغناطيسيُّ ، فإنَّ ذلكَ كُلَّه من الوسائِلِ التي لا تُشرَعُ ؛ لأن مَرجِعَها إلى الاستعانَةِ بالجنِّ التي كانَت سَبَباً مِن أسبابِ ضَلالِ المشركينَ،كما جاءَ في القرآنِ الكريمِ:وَأَنَّ  ُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِّنَ الْإِنسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقاً [الجن: ٦]، أي خَوفاً وإثماً))([16]).
ثم أنَّ الشيخَ الألبانيَّ – رحمه الله – قَد رَدَّ على مَن يَستعينُ بِهؤلاءِ الدَّجالينَ بِحُجَّةِ أنَّه لا يَستعينُ إلا بالصالحينَ مِنهُم ، فَقالَ :
(( وادِّعاءُ بَعضِ الـمُبتَلينَ بالاستعانَةِ بِهِم أنَّهم إنما يَستَعينونَ بالصالحينَ مِنهم ، دعوى كاذِبة ، لأنَّهم مما لا يُمكنُ -عادةً- مخالطَتُهُم وَمُعاشَرتُهُم ؛ التي تَكشِفُ عن صلاحِهِم أو طلاحِهِم ، وَنَحن نَعلَمُ بالتَّجرِبَةِ أنَّ كثيراً مِمَّن تُصاحِبُهم أشدَّ المصاحبةِ من الإنسِ ، يَتَبيَّنُ لكَ أنَّهم لا يَصلُحونَ ، قالَ تعالى : يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمْ وَأَوْلَادِكُمْ عَدُوّاً لَّكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُمْ وَإِن تَعْفُوا وَتَصْفَحُوا وَتَغْفِرُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ [ التغابن: ١٤]  ، هذا في الإنسِ الظاهرِ ، فَما بالكَ بالجنِّ الذينَ قالَ الله تعالى فِيهِم : يَا بَنِي آدَمَ لاَ يَفْتِنَنَّكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا أَخْرَجَ أَبَوَيْكُم مِّنَ الْجَنَّةِ يَنزِعُ عَنْهُمَا لِبَاسَهُمَا لِيُرِيَهُمَا سَوْءَاتِهِمَا إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ تَرَوْنَهُمْ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاء لِلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ  [الأعراف: ٢٧] ))([17]).
ولا يَفوتُني في هذا المُقامِ أن أذكر نَوعاً من أنواعِ الرُّقى يَكادُ يَكونُ الآنَ أكثَرَ أنواعِ الرُّقى انتشاراً ، وهي الرُّقية التي تُسمَّى اليومَ بـ(رقيةِ المسِّ) ، وهي الرُّقيةُ التي تُقرأُ على مَن دَخَلَ الشيطانُ في بَدَنِهِ ، وَلَستُ هنا في صَدَدِ بيانِ جَوازِ دُخولِ الجانِّ بَدَنَ الإنسانِ ، فإنَّ ذلك ثابتٌ بالكتابِ والسنةِ وأقوالِ العلماءِ ، ولكنَّ الناسَ تَوسَّعوا اليومَ في رُقيةِ من ابتُليَ بذلكَ ، حتى أنَّهم أدخلوا فيها أموراً مَمنُوعةً كالضَّربِ الشديدِ بالعصِيِّ ، واستحضارِ الجنِّ والتَّكلُّمِ مَعَهُ ، وَغَيرِ ذلكَ .
وقد كانَ للشيخِ الألبانيِّ جُهودٌ طيبةٌ في بيانِ ذلكَ ، فَقد أورَدَ -رحمه الله- حَديثَ عثمان بن أبي العاص الثقفيِّ رضي الله عنهُ حينَ قالَ :( شَكَوْتُ إلى رسول اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم  نِسْيَانَ الْقُرْآَنِ ، فَضَرَبَ صَدْرِي بيده فقال : ( يا شَيْطَانُ اخْرُجْ من صَدْرِ عُثْمَانَ ) قال عُثْمَانُ : فما نَسِيتُ منه شيئا بَعْدُ أَحْبَبْتُ أَنْ أَذْكُرَهُ )([18])، فقد ردَّ الشيخُ الألبانيُّ -بَعد إيرادِ الحديثِ وتصحيحِهِ وإثباتِ تلبُّسِ الجنِّ بالإنسانِ- على من زَعَمَ خِلافَ ذلكَ بردٍّ مُفحِمٍ مدعَّمٍ بالأدلَّةِ ، قلَّ أن يُوجَدَ في بابِهِ مِثلُهُ ، ثم بيَّنَ توسُّع الناسِ في هذهِ الرُّقيَةِ بأنواعٍ  من المخالفاتِ الشرعيَّةِ فقالَ :
(( ولكنني من جانبٍ آخرَ أُنكِرُ اشدَّ الإنكارِ على الذين يستغلُّونَ هذِهِ العقيدةَ ، ويتَّخِذونَ في ذلكَ من الوسائلِ التي تَزيدُ على مُجرَّدِ تلاوةِ القرآنِ مما لم يُنْزِلِ الله بهِ سُلطاناً، كالضَّربِ الشديدِ الذي يَتَرتَّبُ عليهِ أحياناً قَتلُ الـمُصابِ...لقد كانَ الذين يَتَوَلَّونَ القراءةَ على المصروعينَ أفراداً قَليلينَ صالحينَ فيما مَضى ، فَصاروا اليومَ بالمئاتِ ، وفيهِم بَعضُ النِّسوةِ المتبرِّجاتِ ، فَخَرجَ الأمرُ عن كَونِهِ وَسيلةً شَرعيَّةً لا يَقومُ بِها إلا الأطبَّاءُ عادةً، إلى أمورٍ ووسائِلَ أخرى لا يَعرِفُها الطبُّ ولا الشَّرعُ مَعاً ، فهي –عندي- نَوعٌ مِن الدَّجلِ والوساوِسِ يوحي بِها الشيطانُ إلى عَدوِّهِ الإنسان : وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نِبِيٍّ عَدُوّاً شَيَاطِينَ الإِنسِ وَالْجِنِّ يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُوراً وَلَوْ شَاء رَبُّكَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ فَذَرْهُمْ وَمَا يَفْتَرُونَ (الأنعام : 112 )  ، وَهو نَوعٌ من الاستعاذةِ بالجنِّ التي كانَ عَليها المشركونَ في الجاهليَّةِ ، المذكورةُ في قَولِه تعالى:وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِّنَ الْإِنسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقاً (الجن : 6 )، فَمَن استعانَ بِهِم على فَكِّ سِحرٍ -زعموا- أو مَعرِفةِ هويَّةِ الجنيِّ المتلبسِ بالإنسيِّ أذَكرٌ هو أم أنثى ؟ مُسلمٌ أم كافرٌ ؟ وَصدَّقهُ المستعينُ بِهِ ، ثم صَدَّقَ هذا الحاضرونَ عِندَهُ ، فَقَد شَمِلهُم جَميعاً وَعيدُ قَولِهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : (مَن أتى عَرَّافاً أو كاهِناً فَصَدَّقَهُ بِما يَقولُ فَقَد كَفَرَ بما أُنزلَ على مُحمَّدٍ )([19]) ، وفي حَديثٍ آخرَ : (لم تُقْبَلْ لَهُ صَلَاةٌ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً )([20])))([21]).
ثم ختمَ الشيخُ الألبانيُّ كلمتهُ بنصيحةٍ للعاملينَ في هذا المجالِ بقولِهِ :
((فَيَنبَغي الانتباهُ لهذا ؛ فَقَد عَلِمتُ أنَّ كثيراً ممن ابتُلوا بِهذِهِ المهنةِ هُم من الغافِلينَ عَن هذهِ الحقيقةِ ، فأنصحُهُم –إن استمروا في مِهنتهِم- أن لا يَزيدوا في مُخاطَبَتِهِم على قولِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( اخرج عدوَّ الله )([22]) ، مُذَكِّراً لَهُم بِقولِهِ تعالى :لَا تَجْعَلُوا دُعَاء الرَّسُولِ بَيْنَكُمْ كَدُعَاء بَعْضِكُم بَعْضاً قَدْ يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ يَتَسَلَّلُونَ مِنكُمْ لِوَاذاً فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَن تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (النور : 63 )))([23]).
ثم أنَّ الشيخَ الألبانيَّ أورَدَ أثرينِ في الرُّقى ، أحدُهُما مانِعٌ مِنها وهو أثرُ الحسنِ عِندما سألَهُ رجلٌ عن النُّشرةِ؟ فَذَكرَ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قالَ : ( هي مِن عملِ الشيطانِ)([24]) ، وأثرٌ آخَرٌ مُبيحٌ لها وَهو أثرُ سعيدِ بن المسيّبِ عِندَما سَألَه قَتادَةُ : رَجُلٌ بِهِ طِبٌّ أو يُؤَخَّذُ عن امْرَأَتِهِ أَيُحَلُّ عنه أو يُنَشَّرُ ؟ قال : (لا بَأْسَ بِهِ ، إنما يُرِيدُونَ بِهِ الْإِصْلَاحَ ، فَأَمَّا ما يَنْفَعُ الناس فلم يُنْهَ عنه)([25]).
قال مُبيِّناً الجمعَ بَين الأثرينِ وَمُفَرِّقاً بَين الرُّقيةِ المشروعةِ والرُّقيةِ الممنوعةِ :
(( هذا ولا خِلافَ عِندي بَين الأثرينِ ، فأثرُ الحسَنِ يُحمَلُ على الاستعانةِ بالجنِّ والشياطينِ والوسائِلِ المرضيَّةِ لهم كالذبحِ لهم وَنَحوِهِ ، وهو المرادُ بالحديثِ ، وأثرُ سَعيد على الاستعانةِ بالرُّقى والتعاويذِ المشروعةِ بالكتابِ والسُّنةِ ))([26]).


([1]) هو رؤبة بن العجاج ، الراجز المشهور، استشهد به أهل اللغة، مات أيام المنصور عام 145هـ ، ينظر: طبقات الأدباء3/341 .
([2]) ينظر : لسان العرب مادة ( رقا ) 14/331-332 .
([3]) رواه مسلم ، كتاب السلام ، باب لا بأس بالرقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك 4/1727 .
([4]) الحُمَه : بالتخفيف السم، ينظر: النهاية في غريب الأثر 1/446 .
([5]) النَّمْلة : قروح تخرج من الجنب، ينظر : النهاية في غريب الأثر5/119 .
([6]) رواه مسلم، كتاب السلام، باب استحباب الرقية، 4/1725 .
([7]) المصدر نفسه ، كتاب السلام ، باب استحباب الرقية، 4/1726 .
([8]) الكتاب المصنف في الأحاديث والآثار لابن أبي شيبة 5/46 .
([9]) رواه مسلم ، كتاب السلام ، باب استحباب الرقية،  4/1724 .
([10]) السلسلة الصحيحة 6/643 .
([11]) صحيح ابن حبان بترتيب ابن بلبان ، كتاب الرقى والتمائم 13/464 .
([12]) السلسلة الصحيحة 4/566 .
([13]) ينظر : كتاب أصول الإيمان 36-37 .
([14]) السلسلة الصحيحة 6/613 .
([15]) يعني الرقى المحرمة .
([16]) السلسلة الصحيحة 6/614 .

----------

